# NZ Chick :)



## Fallon (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey guys,

I'm new here. I've been checking out the forums for a few days now and I thought I would make a post !

My name is Fallon and I hail from a small town in New Zealand. Unfortunely, the closest MAC counter from me is 3 hours away and I haven't actually visited yet - I doubt they have much anyway. Apart from that I would have to get them from the North Island which a obviously a nice flight away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Many NZers here? I would really like to get into buying products from others and trading to expand my wee collection. Can someone tell me when I will be able to get into the "Buy & Sell" section?


----------



## thatcamgirl (Dec 9, 2006)

don't know, but i just wanted to say hi!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Dec 9, 2006)

Heya babe! I used to live in NZ... Where bouts u from? If you're "cloest" counter is Chch or Welly, they have the full range hon!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome Fallon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





From the *For Sale and Swap Section Guidlines*:
Users with under 20 posts and who have been registered for less than 5 days will not have access to view or use the clearance bin.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Fallon (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks Baby_Chicken, my closest store is Chch so I'm pretty overally excited about going now next weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just hope they haven't sold out of the Xmas sets since I've been hinting big I want them for Xmas!


----------



## juli (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi there,

Nice to see some more NZ'ers joining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im from Wellington, we have a great MAC counter up here, if your ever up here you should check it out, the Xmas set's should still be out in Chch as they were just released here last week along with Jewelescent.


----------



## Fallon (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiwi Girlie* 

 
_Hi there,

Nice to see some more NZ'ers joining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im from Wellington, we have a great MAC counter up here, if your ever up here you should check it out, the Xmas set's should still be out in Chch as they were just released here last week along with Jewelescent._

 
Awesome, thanks. I can't wait.

How much do eyeshadows go for (in singles and in pans)? And same with the pigment jars? Also, can you get the empty palettes? Sorry for the questions, I've just been buying the odd thing off TM lately.


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 9, 2006)

hey there hun. i'm a nzer too- from auckland.  Lucky us we get 2 MAC stores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 woo hoo. its about time more of us join this awesome site.


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Dec 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fallon* 

 
_Awesome, thanks. I can't wait.

How much do eyeshadows go for (in singles and in pans)? And same with the pigment jars? Also, can you get the empty palettes? Sorry for the questions, I've just been buying the odd thing off TM lately._

 

Eyeshadows go for $34 each, Pigment jars $48, And no you can't get the empty palettes or eyeshadows in the pans they are only available from MAC PRO stores, unfortunately we have none here. Once you can access the Clearance Bin you may be able to buy some from other people though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope that helps!


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Dec 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 

 
_hey there hun. i'm a nzer too- from auckland. Lucky us we get 2 MAC stores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 woo hoo. its about time more of us join this awesome site._

 
Do you by any chance know if the Couture line is out at the MAC Chancery store yet? Or when it will be out up there?


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh hon! I wouldn't buy off TM anymore hey, half of the stuff is fake and pigments are wayyyyyyy too expensive!


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Dec 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_Oh hon! I wouldn't buy off TM anymore hey, half of the stuff is fake and pigments are wayyyyyyy too expensive!_

 
Yeah theres alot of fake eyeshadows etc on there atm.


----------



## Fallon (Dec 10, 2006)

Tell me about it :/ I just bought $120 worth of eyeshadows from some lady on there and when I got them they were fake. I emailed her and got some money back in the end - she said she had bought them from eBay and she had no idea by the sounds of it. Sucks for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've put them back on TM just now saying that I had bought them & they weren't what i was after, and have a compartment undernealth... so it's kind of obvious they aren't authentic, but I can't say they're not because TM will take them off and I'll never get rid of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't bother buying pigment samples... I mean $10?? You gotta be kidding. I have bought from the dude that sells them for $5 and he is really fast and good quality so I gather they are in fact MAC.

Do you know if they are selling Jewelmarine in NZ stores? And the cost.


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Dec 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fallon* 

 
_Tell me about it :/ I just bought $120 worth of eyeshadows from some lady on there and when I got them they were fake. I emailed her and got some money back in the end - she said she had bought them from eBay and she had no idea by the sounds of it. Sucks for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've put them back on TM just now saying that I had bought them & they weren't what i was after, and have a compartment undernealth... so it's kind of obvious they aren't authentic, but I can't say they're not because TM will take them off and I'll never get rid of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't bother buying pigment samples... I mean $10?? You gotta be kidding. I have bought from the dude that sells them for $5 and he is really fast and good quality so I gather they are in fact MAC.

Do you know if they are selling Jewelmarine in NZ stores? And the cost._

 
Ooh I saw the ones you're selling just before, it's horrible when you get stuck with them and have to try get rid of them. :[ Yes they are selling jewelmarine at my counter, I didn't check the price though probably around the same price as a pigment im guessing, Im going in this week so i'll check then for you


----------



## Fallon (Dec 10, 2006)

^ That would be awesome if you could 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yeah... I am SOOOO bummed


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 11, 2006)

I just pm'ed you hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiwi Girlie* 

 
_Do you by any chance know if the Couture line is out at the MAC Chancery store yet? Or when it will be out up there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Dawn (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 13, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Fallon!  I'm really sorry to hear about your experience buying fakes.  If there's any way you think I can help then please consider posting on the Counterfeit MAC forum.

As for your nearest M·A·C counter, chances are someone else on Specktra has already been there and knows what they've got so just ask.


----------



## jayme (Dec 19, 2006)

jayme


----------

